
Rough Waters: Gentrification and Cataclysmic Money - misnamed
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2018/1/30/rough-waters-gentrification-and-cataclysmic-money
======
lotsofpulp
It's difficult to reduce segregation by wealth and income because that is what
people want, they want to be near people like them or more successful.

Only solution to that is reducing income and wealth inequality. But
technological efficiency gains exacerbate it by rewarding the capital owners
disproportionately.

It's tough to see a way out of this without some type of redistribution of
resources. In my opinion, quality free education and healthcare would be a
start.

~~~
nine_k
> _free education and healthcare_

Sure, these would require a lot of redistribution. So much that, AFAICT, no
developed nation ever afforded it (except maybe USSR, but their healthcare
wasn't great, and the level of redistribution, colossal.)

~~~
adrianN
Education is "free", i.e. paid for by taxes, in Germany.

~~~
jdavis703
I don't know what the point of mentioning that "nothing the government does is
free" is about. We all know that nothing is free, it's a concise way of saying
the government (our taxes) pays for it. Is there a more accurate and concise
way of getting across this kind of policy?

